# Car audio



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

Whats a good inexpensive brand of double din Bluetooth cd/fm/am player to upgrade to?? , 
I'd love to have Bluetooth for Spotify from my phone..
I don't want to use the rf radio transmitter with current factory unit..


----------



## 1.8TTony (5 mo ago)

Good inexpensive brands with reliable quality would be Kenwood and Pioneer.

Why not get a single DIN stereo.....I mean, if you're mainly just interested in the features you listed (CD, Radio and Spotify) a single DIN can handle it. 

The reasoning for the single DIN unit is because no matter what DIN size stereo you get, you're still going to have to get an installation kit to mount it. The installation kits are going to cost the same $$$, but with the single DIN unit, you'll also get a storage pocket to fill the ½ of the empty double DIN space.


----------



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

My factory audio unit that id love to remove for a Bluetooth deck with fm/am
07 Nissan murano..s..awd/fwd...


----------



## Joe6652 (7 mo ago)

1.8TTony said:


> Good inexpensive brands with reliable quality would be Kenwood and Pioneer.
> 
> Why not get a single DIN stereo.....I mean, if you're mainly just interested in the features you listed (CD, Radio and Spotify) a single DIN can handle it.
> 
> The reasoning for the single DIN unit is because no matter what DIN size stereo you get, you're still going to have to get an installation kit to mount it. The installation kits are going to cost the same $$$, but with the single DIN unit, you'll also get a storage pocket to fill the ½ of the empty double DIN space.


That's what I did it 😄


----------

